# De-bittered Black Malt?



## Thefatdoghead (10/11/11)

G'day gents,

Anyone know who sells De-bittered black malt? 
Cheers


----------



## Carboy (10/11/11)

Carafa Special I, II or III .... Craftbrewer

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------

